# What ratio?



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

OF divorces means the person asking has someone else? 

I mean, how many divorces actually are.. JUST A DIVORCE? Besides like.. abuse cases etc.?


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Who knows.

Stats are just that. Stats.

What difference does it make?


----------

